

A valid analogy? Microsoft .NET is to Java as Google Dart is to JavaScript? - bhouston


======
dragonwriter
Probably not. I mean, if Microsoft had aggressively moved to make .NET
adoption easy for everyone by moving to standardize at 1.0, releasing the
implementation as open source from the beginning, and having a cs2java
compiler from day one, C# uptake would probably have been a lot more robust
(but the utility of C# and .NET to Microsoft's strategy of promoting vendor
lock-in would have been greatly reduced.)

Ironically, the fact that Google would be just as happy with Dart pushing
improvements in JS doesn't strategically need to beat JS (even though they
don't believe that internal JS improvements will be enough for what they want
to acheive, it'd be just as good for them if they were) means that they can do
the kind of things that make Dart adoption easier.

------
bhouston
I ask because some of Dart's features seem really nice in comparison to
JavaScript but so did .NET's C# features to Java. But in the end, Java kept up
with C#/.NET's feature set and C#/.NET never won. Some of the really nice
features of Dart seem to be quite easy to integrate into future versions of
JavaScript.

I guess one could say that C#/.NET did put pressure on the Java to move
quicker than it might have if there wasn't competition.

